# Welkom op het Nederlandstalige "Kaliber 2010" Forum !



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

Beste allemaal,

Welkom op het Nederlandstalige forum op de grootste horloge forum site ter wereld, Watchuseek.

Het is ons bekend dat we een groeiend aantal Nederlandstalige leden en bezoekers mogen ontvangen en daarom is het logisch om hen, naast de vele Engelstalige forums, ook een NL-talig forum aan te bieden.

Zoals je bemerkt is de software waarop dit forum draait wél Engelstalig, maar we nemen aan dat dit geen problemen oplevert.

Om de lancering van dit forum te vieren verloot ik aan het eind van de maand een exemplaar van het boek "*12 Faces of Time*" onder alle leden die een serieuze discussie starten. Verzending uitsluitend binnen Nederland en België.

Wie mag ik uitnodigen om dat als allereerste te doen?


----------



## Jozefs (Apr 3, 2010)

Goed initiatief. En dit is dan meteen mijn overgang van "lurker" naar poster - eerste post (en dan nog in het Nederlands). Engelstalige software zal echt wel geen probleem zijn denk ik.


----------



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

Welkom Jozefs, fijn om je er bij te hebben.


----------



## Gerard Nijenbrinks (Mar 22, 2007)

Heel goed idee Ernie!

Plaats je hier ook de Nederlandstalige persberichten, of mag ik dat zelf doen ;-)

Groet,

Gerard


----------



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

Hallo Gerard,

Welkom en "be my guest", om het maar eens in het Engels te zeggen


----------



## Gerard Nijenbrinks (Mar 22, 2007)

Thnx, hij staat er.


----------



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

Top


----------



## Marc-B1 (Aug 18, 2006)

Bedankt Ernie voor deze fijne geste !
Ik reeds wat links op andere fora gemaakt ! 

Watchuseek heb ik steeds een enorm fijn mega-forum gevonden met veel know-how, maar het is toch steeds nét ietsje fijner om alles in je moedertaal te kunnen neerzetten. :-!

Mijn oprechte dank !:thanks


----------



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

Graag gedaan Marc en ik ben het met je eens, het werd een keer tijd


----------



## Radjoe (Jan 25, 2009)

Hoi Ernie,mooie initiatief en veel succes


----------



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

Dankjewel


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Aah, mooi man!

Toen er een Italiaans forum kwam vroeg ik me al af wanneer wij nu eens aan de beurt kwamen. Zeker gezien de Nederlandse roots van WUS :-!

Fijn dat er nu ook een Nederlandstaligen-hoek bij is gekomen!


----------



## Marc-B1 (Aug 18, 2006)

Lester Burnham said:


> Aah, mooi man!
> 
> Toen er een Italiaans forum kwam vroeg ik me al af wanneer wij nu eens aan de beurt kwamen. Zeker gezien de Nederlandse roots van WUS :-!
> 
> Fijn dat er nu ook een Nederlandstaligen-hoek bij is gekomen!


Zachtjes aan hé; dan komt het uiteindelijk wel ;-)

"Una gamba per volta" - anders val je ! :-d


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Watchuseek Admin said:


> Om de lancering van dit forum te vieren verloot ik aan het eind van de maand een exemplaar van het boek "*12 Faces of Time*" onder alle leden die een serieuze discussie starten. Verzending uitsluitend binnen Nederland en België.


Bijdragen aan een discussie is niet voldoende? Hum, even creatief nadenken dan. En mocht ik dan de gelukkige winnaar van *12 Gezichten van Tijd** worden, dan zal ik een adres in Nederland opgeven. Wij wonen al ruim 10 jaar in de VS maar komen nog regelmatig in NL.

Leuk initiatief, dit Nederlandse hoekje. Het is wel grappig, ik ben lid van een paar internet-fora en je komt echt overal Nederlanders tegen.

Groeten,
RonB

*Nederlands hoekje, toch? :-d


----------



## Monochrome (Jul 6, 2008)

Heel leuk initiatief, Ernie !! 

WUS is natuurlijk al jaren het grootste horloge forum ter wereld en bied een schat aan informatie voor horlogeliefhebbers. Met dit NL forum valt voor velen wellicht de taalbarriere weg om zo wat actiever te worden. 

SUPER! 

PS. dat mooie boek van Elizabeth Doerr heb ik al, dus laat mij svp uit de loting. Ik kan het wel als interessant leesvoer aan iedere horloge liefhebber aanraden!


----------



## TimeSquare (Sep 29, 2008)

Ek het met belangstelling kennis geneem van hierdie Nederlandstalige forum. Ek dink, Ernie, jy moet ook deelname oopstel vir die stiefbroeder van Nederlands, naamlik Afrikaans! Ek is afkomstig van Kaapstad en volg Nederlands 100%. Hoop julle verstaan my ook!


----------



## mcfr (Oct 5, 2009)

Leuk idee Ernie, kunnen we ook eens normaal kletsen hier.
Blijft een goed forum hier.
Vooral het Stowa forum vind ik geweldifg en nu een Nederlands deel. Top!!

@timesquare, welkom en jij kent vast Chris Chameleon en Boo! wel.


----------



## TimeSquare (Sep 29, 2008)

Marco
Ja, natuurlik! Chris is tops!


----------



## joost73 (May 16, 2010)

ik dacht dat ik hier al gepost had ... misschien heb ik niet gesubmit :think:

in ieder geval een erg leuk initiatief, en na al een hele tijd regelmatig mee te hebben gelezen (andere fora van watchuseek) heb ik me sinds kort ook aangemeld 

bij deze Ernie bedankt :-!
mvrgr Joost


----------



## vanhessche (May 25, 2010)

Ik heb me hier pas aangemeld op het forum en ik ben verrast om te zien dat er ook een Nederlands forum is.
Ik kom wel uit België, maar we spreken toch (ongeveer ;-)) dezelfde taal hé.


----------



## XXoF (Mar 24, 2009)

Super, ik kom er net achter dat hier ook een NL gedeelte is. Tijd om ook maar eens meer te gaan posten dus!!

Grappig ook om allemaal bekende namen terug te zien:-!

Groet,

Marc


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Waar kennen jullie elkaar eigenlijk allemaal van vraag ik me af :-d

horlogeforum.nl ofzo?

Ik ben alleen actief op WUS, heb het bovenstaande forum wel eens bekeken maar vond het er eigenlijk iets (nouja iets...) te amateuristisch uitzien allemaal. No offence trouwens, misschien ben ik gewoon een te beperkt denker ;-)


----------



## XXoF (Mar 24, 2009)

:-! Inderdaad www.horlogeforum.nl

Posten gaat net wat vlotter in je eigen taal, maar nu het hier ook kan zal het wel gaan vlotten!!


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Ah, gezellig, een NL deel! Zal me dan hier ook voortaan maar bezighouden


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Goed initiatief! :-!

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Temperarely (Aug 12, 2009)

Hee wat leuk.

Een Nederlandstalig forum op WUS.

Zit meestal aan de Seiko/Citizen kant te staren. Al een maand of wat ook op het Oris gedeelte. Lees ook vaak rond op 't horlogeforum.

Hup, weer een nieuwe snelkoppeling.

Proost dan maar,

Elf.


Hup Holland hup,laat de leeuw niet in z'n hempie staan.


----------



## dj00tiek (May 27, 2009)

Hallo, ik ben ook een dutchie 

Ik ben benieuwd wanneer Sjors op TV komt in "Help mijn man heeft een hobby"!


----------



## Temperarely (Aug 12, 2009)

dj00tiek said:


> Hallo, ik ben ook een dutchie
> 
> Ik ben benieuwd wanneer Sjors op TV komt in "Help mijn man heeft een hobby"!


Hihihihihihi  moet toch te regelen zijn. b-)

Proost dan maar, Elf.


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

dj00tiek said:


> Ik ben benieuwd wanneer Sjors op TV komt in "Help mijn man heeft een hobby"!


Eeh,

Is het niet de bedoeling van de makers dat de hobby van "mijn man" compleet tot de grond toe wordt afgebroken..

Laat ze maar ver wegblijven. Dat is mijn ergste nachtmerrie...:rodekaart

Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Sjors said:


> Eeh,
> 
> Is het niet de bedoeling van de makers dat de hobby van "mijn man" compleet tot de grond toe wordt afgebroken..
> 
> ...


Dan kan je ze mooi evenredig gaan verdelen over de G-Shock liefhebbers van Kaliber 2010 :-d


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Lester Burnham said:


> Dan kan je ze mooi evenredig gaan verdelen over de G-Shock liefhebbers van Kaliber 2010 :-d


...en dat zijn jij... en, eh, jij? :-d


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Sjors said:


> ...en dat zijn jij... en, eh, jij? :-d


Zoiets had ik ook in gedachten inderdaad :-d


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

En jij hebt zeker geen vrouw, zodat "Mijn Man heeft een Hobby"niet opgaat zeker :-d

heb iik ooit verteld dat ik officieel ook geen vrouw heb?


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Sjors said:


> En jij hebt zeker geen vrouw, zodat "Mijn Man heeft een Hobby"niet opgaat zeker :-d
> 
> heb iik ooit verteld dat ik officieel ook geen vrouw heb?


Bingo !

Ik heb bovendien zowel officieel als onofficieel geen vrouw dus dan wordt het helemaal makkelijk


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Sjors said:


> ...en dat zijn jij... en, eh, jij? :-d


Ik wil me best op tijd bekeren hoor


----------



## -=RC=- (Nov 6, 2009)

Nou hang ik hier al een tijdje rond.... maar ik zie dit forumdeel nu pas :-d


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Hoi RC,

Welkom op Kaliber 2010! |>

Groetjes, 

Sjors


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Phoe, wel effe wennen hoor, dat nieuwe forum |>

Sjors, jij enig idee of het mobiele forum ook weer functioneel wordt? Ligt er bij mij uit op het moment.

Wel mooi dat je nu makkelijk filmpjes kan embedden, wat mij betreft is dat de grootste verbetering.


----------



## -=RC=- (Nov 6, 2009)

Sjors said:


> Welkom op Kaliber 2010!|>


Bedankt!

Dit forumdeel staat ondertussen al tussen mijn favorieten, ik zal hier dus wel vaker komen.

:-!


----------



## darth_barf (Sep 29, 2010)

Hallo goed volck!

Ik lees hier sinds kort geregeld wat en dacht, stel me 'n keer voor, wel zo netjes (een aantal van jullie heeft me ongetwijfeld al op 't G-Shock forum rond zien kruipen).

Ik ben Paul uit Nijmegen en ik vind horloges leuk. Vooral G-Shocks. Sommige Rolexen en Hublots ook, maar die zijn een beetje duur. Over het algemeen verkies ik toch digitaal, dus daar bof ik bij, lekker cheap (relatief).

Leuk dat Sjors me een paar weken geleden op dit interessante forum wees, sindsdien af en toe wat gebrowst, vandaar mij ook effe voorstellen.

Groetjes, Paul


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Hoi Paul, welkom!

Ik zie dat je vooral into de 5600's bent ;-) Eigenlijk is Kaliber 2010 een soort van klein G-Shock forum lijkt het soms wel, jouw komst zal dat alleen maar verder bevorderen |>

Groetjes!
Mart


----------



## EricSW (Jan 11, 2010)

Lester Burnham said:


> Eigenlijk is Kaliber 2010 een soort van klein G-Shock forum lijkt het soms wel, jouw komst zal dat alleen maar verder bevorderen


Ja, leuk!! :think: o|


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

EricSW said:


> Ja, leuk!! :think: o|


Hehe, ik dacht al dat niet iedereen daar vrolijker van zou worden ;-)

Blijkbaar zijn veel Nederlanders gevoelig voor het concept van het onbreekbare, voordelige product.

Het gekke is dat G-Shocks minder dan een derde van mijn collectie uitmaken, maar meer dan de helft van de dagen ik er toch een om m'n pols heb hangen :-d


----------



## Sjors (Apr 30, 2005)

Hoi Paul,

Grappig, ik heb net een pm-etje beantwoord van je en er tussen neus en lippen door gevraagd of je ook eens Kaliber 2010 kende. Blijkbaar had ik dat dus al eens gevraagd  :-d




EricSW said:


> Ja, leuk!! :think: o|



Hé Eric, 

Via dit forum heb ik al twee Pontiacs en een JagAgar in mijn collectie, en een tweede JagAgar is onderweg ook nog. Het werkt blijkbaar ook nog andersom  ;-)

Groetjes, 

Sjors


----------



## EricSW (Jan 11, 2010)

Ik zal het je sterker vertellen, ondanks mijn reactie ben ik serieus van plan binnenkort een g-shock aan te schaffen... Ik weet alleen nog niet welke... Jullie worden bedankt!!!:-|


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

Haha, Sjors, we moeten eigelijk eens contact opnemen met Casio of wij (met Joost erbij) niet een deel van de nederlandse omzet om onze rekening bijgeschreven kunnen krijgen ;-)
Zou wel zo eerlijk zijn


----------

